# Dark Spot on Leopard Gecko!



## becca81 (Jun 5, 2005)

I've had my leopard geckos for about 2.5 months and they've been doing okay.  I recently moved the geckos from my classroom to my house, and when I picked up the female I noticed that her abdomen (underside) has some blue/black splotches on it that definitely weren't there before.

I remembered reading something about making sure leopard geckos don't have this when you buy them, and I looked them over immediately when I got them and there was nothing like this.  I went back to the place I read this and it said that they can have "Crypto," some type of disease.

Is there anyway for me to be able to tell if there is something wrong with mine?  She's eating well and her feces looks normal.  She's in a 20 gallon long aquarium with a male, but I don't see the places on him.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jun 5, 2005)

ive had some that show up really well also, turned out to just be their organs, especially after eating. If you're that worried though, take a fresh fecal into the vet, shouldnt cost more than $20 to do.

Good luck


----------

